# New questions since "reading up" on Rhinestoning....



## bek416 (May 12, 2012)

Now that I have read for days on this wonderful forum, I have some questions about things I don't completely understand.

I do understand a few things about everything I will need to eventually be making my own designs - 

1.) I will need a machine to cut templates.
- I will need template material 
- I will need hardware to do so; I have a Cricut machine, can I use this to make templates??? If not, what about the Graphtec CE 5000-40?? This seems MUCH more afforadable than the DAS at about $1000 from what I've read. (Anyone with a link to purchase this for this price would be appreciated)

2.) I need software to create designs but I don't understand what a vector image is. I have software that will allow me to create vector images (Paint Shop Pro and Serif) according to the options menu - do I need to purchase more software? 

3.) I need a heat press and that part is taken care of. I also need apparel and found jiffyshirts. They seem to be *pretty. darn. reasonable* cost-wise....

Can images be scanned in and turned in to vector images? 

What is a plotter?

What is sublimation?

Thanks a bunch!
Becky


----------



## trixie (Mar 9, 2012)

I can't answer all your questions, but I will answer what I know. 

Making Rhinestone designs you will need:
1 . cutter / plotter ( same thing, but a plotter I think will actually print and cut ) I don't "think" a cricuit will work. 
2. Design software, there are lot of different programs out there at different price points. I personally LOVE my DAS system and think it's worth every penny. 
3. Rhinestones, template material, template boards if you're using vinyl. Rhinestone brush or sponge, heat tape, tweezers, and dental pic to help with weeding the templates. 
4. Heat press

a vector image is a different type of format. It's a cleaner format in that it's not pixelated. JPG, PNG, TIF, and bitmaps all have pixels. Alot of the programs out there have the capabiltiy to convert images into vector, but it's not as easy as just clicking a button. 

sublimation is a form of printing an image and heat pressing it onto a pretreated product. In laymans terms: special printer with special ink printed on special paper, that when that paper is heat pressed onto an item that is specially treated to accept the ink, when HIGH heat is applied, the ink turns to a gas that permanently dies the object. Think of photo mugs, and the like....that's sublimation. Putting a picture on mugs, plates, shirts, bags, etc. 

These forums are GREAT for information and advice. 
Good luck in your adventures.


----------



## bek416 (May 12, 2012)

Thanks Trixie! 
what is "weeding the templates" ? I assume it's getting out random stones from areas they shouldn't be in?

DAS is out of my price range at this time - I'm looking at KNK and Silhouette..... I will keep that in mind though!


----------



## trixie (Mar 9, 2012)

bek416 said:


> Thanks Trixie!
> what is "weeding the templates" ? I assume it's getting out random stones from areas they shouldn't be in?
> 
> DAS is out of my price range at this time - I'm looking at KNK and Silhouette..... I will keep that in mind though!


weeding - when you remove the backing from the stencil, not all the little circles come out. You therefore have to 'weed' or remove the left over circles from their holes so that the stones will go into them. 

All good questions btw.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

bek416 said:


> I'm looking at KNK and Silhouette..... I will keep that in mind though!


Hello Becky,

I had a Silhouette Cameo cutter ($260) I would say it's similar in capability to your Cricut... The problem with the Cricut is you need cartridges to cut anything where with the Cameo you don't... 

As you are probably discovering there are a SO MANY cutter choices... Here's what I know from experience... You don't need to drop a pile of money on cutter... There are many low cost options...

I had the Cameo and while it will technically do the job for just a bit more money I got rid of my Cameo and went with this one...

https://www.digitalcuttersplus.com/KNK-Zing-shipping-included-in-price_p_160.html

To me the Make the Cut cutting software was more to my liking than the software that came with the Cameo... But from a cutting perspective... The KNK Zing and the Cameo to me are just in two different classes... The KNK Zing is more towards a "professional" side of a cutter where the Cameo is really better suited for the "hobby" market...

I also opted to get this large 24" cutter...

https://www.digitalcuttersplus.com/...ade-to-the-24-ACS-Eagle-Ultraforce_p_156.html

I really like it and the software it comes with...

Now to further complicate things... 

This cutter I had for years and years and years without any trouble...

New 19" Sign Vinyl Cutter Crafts that will allow you to Scrapbooking TShirts | eBay

Not this exact one but the same cutter but the 24" model. I think now it's the 19" model or the 31" model... Really for Rhinestones the 19" would get the job done and only $200.00.

Regarding Rhinestone software... If you're not into "wasting" money just do your homework... Me personally I would recommend CorelDRAW... The main reason for me is there is so much FREE information on the internet how to do anything you want... Just hop over to YouTube ask a question and BAM... It's all there... In contrast do a search for videos on for example Stone Cut Pro, OoBling, Funtime Rhinestones, WinPCSign etc... You will see far fewer specific video tutorials...

Good luck on your quest... I just started in January myself and in 5 months have learned a lot... Just by reading and watching lots of videos...

Kevin


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

I am a winpcsign user. Got mine from rhinestone designz. He runs some specials. The rhinestone features are great and it is easy to use. I think it is around 269? Oobling is another one people like, I just found it more than I wanted to spend.

I don,t know much about knk, except those that use it like it.

Cutters vary, you can spend a lot or a little and AWAYS work your way up. Us cutter has an SC cutter that seems to do the job well.

My best advice is to not do the craft cutter/software set up. They can bea bit of a black hole. For example, you can import svg into silhouette designer addition, but you can never export out. So any design you make in that software can never be converted to be used in any upgraded set up. If you go with a professional software and a "real" cutter you will be able to upgrade either software of cutter at any time. Most (knk may be the exception? Do not have drivers for the craft cutter. They are also limiting in cutting because of the size of a max of 12 inches.

Take your time, I will bet everyone has a preferace and a slightly different set up. Check out the free downloads of the software and see what you like.


----------



## bek416 (May 12, 2012)

katruax said:


> Hello Becky,
> 
> I had a Silhouette Cameo cutter ($260) I would say it's similar in capability to your Cricut... The problem with the Cricut is you need cartridges to cut anything where with the Cameo you don't...
> 
> ...


Very tempted by the eBay cutter just to get me started.. I know and understand the "buy the best the first time" mentality, but I'm not willing to use credit or financing and need to start small and upgrade when I can afford it. 

I don't know CorelDRAW and I don't want to pay $500 for software - since I don't know any of the programs, I am wondering if I will miss any of the features that some of you who are better at this describe. I think you have to dive in at some point and start with something - my main focus is keeping initial costs down. I do want to and am very interested and excited about being able to create my own designs but I haven't even TRIED to do it with anything yet. I don't even know how to get started with that part yet... I'm getting great advice in PM though!  

Thank you all for the input, this forum is one of the nicest I've been a part of!


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

I started out with FuntimeDeluxe ($129) and a cutter from US Cutter ($200 maybe a little higher).. The good thing about USCutter.. when you want a better cutter you can trade in the one you purchased from them for the original price.. I think it has to be while it's still under warranty (1-2 years).. I'm on my 3rd cutter from them. They have great service.

With the FuntimeDeluxe I was able to learn a lot, did vectors and all.. I can do really nice designs with this program.. it just does not have all the features of the higher priced programs and takes a bit longer to achieve the look you want.. I now have Olbling and WinPCSign2012.. I haven't had time to learn all of Olbling's features yet (i love what it does working with vinyl)... but it was an easy jump from Funtime to WinPC... If you have a budget I would suggest the WinPC to start with, but if you are really tight on money for start up the Funtime will work just fine for you.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

bek416 said:


> Very tempted by the eBay cutter just to get me started..!


Trust me that eBay cutter will fit the need for a long long time... I had that cutter for like 5 years and honestly it was hard to let it go because the darn thing just cut everything and without any issues... The software it comes with is pretty decent too for cutting software.... You can actually buy a rhinestone add-on for the software as well.

You can buy a copy of CorelDRAW on the cheap on eBay as well... It may be a version or two old but it will get you started... You can download InkScape for free... It's a vector drawing program as well...

A quick search at YouTube for "Inkscape Rhinestone" and you have more than enough videos to get you started for FREE!

I also have a large collection of videos for Rhinestoning with CorelDRAW...

Rhinestoning with CorelDRAW - YouTube

Dive in... You won't regret it... I wouldn't hesitate on that cutter I pointed out from SignWarehouse... They will also give you 100% credit if you decide to upgrade to a better cutter within a year... So it's a pretty good deal for the money...


Kevin


----------



## bek416 (May 12, 2012)

Kevin, 

Does any other software work with that machine?

Sent wirelessly VIA Tapatalk.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

bek416 said:


> Kevin,
> 
> Does any other software work with that machine?
> 
> Sent wirelessly VIA Tapatalk.


The cutting software the cutter comes with is pretty decent for cutting... That said I know OOBling and WinPC Sign can cut to it as well...

Keep in mind you can create your design in any software as long as you can export to EPS which most allow you to do... 

For example you could use the free InkScape for now... Design in it... Export to EPS and then import that into LXI cut software the cutter come with... 

For someone with little knowledge it's a fairly decent task to learn everything but in the long run it's worth it... Just prepared to be FRUSTRATED to no end to start with... 

I remember when I started with my embroidery machine... I went thru like 3 dozen caps before I finally got he hang of hooping the caps so my logos came out straight to the bill...

One other thing I think it worth mentioning... The eBay cutter is a great cutter at least it was for me but it will come with little support... Now if there is something wrong with it they will help but all the little tips and tricks on using it you won't find much direct support... That's not a bad thing in this case... You are getting in the door for very little out of pocket... $200.00... If you spend a little more money you will find you would have a lot more support... Brenda at www.DigitalCuttersPlus.com or Stephanie at Synergy 17 - Home - Your source for all your garment decorating equipment and supplies. are a doll to work with and are super helpful but their products do cost a little more for their support.. .So really it just depends what you are comfortable with... I think Stephanie has a cutter under $500.00 you can get started with... A little more out of pocket at first... But then you have more support too... 

A cutter isn't going to be of any use if you "don't know how to make it work". You may find spending a little more money to get the added support to be money well spent... If you spend 2 weeks "figuring out" your new bargain cutter imagine the lost profit potential in those two weeks?... 

Just something to consider before taking the plunge... I'm not trying to talk you out of that cutter as it's a good little cutter... Just trying to give you some food for thought...

Kevin


----------



## bek416 (May 12, 2012)

I just emailed the Sign Warehouse about the software that comes with the cutter. It does not support rhinestone design at the basic level, but you can upgrade to the next level (which he said was necessary to do rhinestone templates) for $199. Looks like I should just go with the Zing since the people supporting it are so wonderful! 

Now, another question... I am getting ready to download Make the Cut just to get familiar with this process. You say I need to save a graphic to an EPS file, then import it to the software I'm using - that will allow me to the edit it into a template, correct? I just need to do the process a few times and I will get it .... trying to make sure the designing side isnt going to make me insane... I love that Make the Cut has a "rhinestone" button! You just use that and do a few tweaks and you have a template... THAT is how easy software should be. 

Now I just need to narrow down which software I will stick with... I hate piling software on my pc... but I want to get the CorelDraw, Oobling, Make the Cut and WinPCsign methods - those look most popular.

Kevin, aren't you the one who did my Simply Glam logo (I haven't heard back from you since I asked for some changes??*) ...I can't keep track if you are the same guy I'm emailing with, LOL

You've been so helpful and friendly, I appreciate it!!

Sent wirelessly VIA Tapatalk.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Me again Becky,

Yes I was the one who did your logo... I sent an email for some clarification but didn't hear back... Maybe you didn't get it?...

I wouldn't steer you away from the Zing as I LOVE MINE! I only use it for mobile events but it's a great little machine... Brenda over there at www.digitalcuttersplus.com will take care of you well. It paid for itself the first event I did... I have Make the Cut as it came with my Zing but have never used the Rhinestone features in it...

Before you make a final commitment I would talk with Stephanie at Synergy 17 - Home - Your source for all your garment decorating equipment and supplies. as well as I'm pretty sure she too has a cutter in that price range...

Some people will argue the point but in my opinion the designing side WILL MAKE YOU INSANE! It still makes me insane and I've done lots and lots and lots of designs...



> I love that Make the Cut has a "rhinestone" button! You just use that and do a few tweaks and you have a template... THAT is how easy software should be.


Prepare to be disappointed... For all but the very basic of basic logos... LOL That's my experience anyhow... 

There is a fair bit to learning good Rhinestone Design... But in time you will get it... But it likely won't be bam click, "tweak" and done...

Feel free to give me a call and we can discuss your Simply Glam logo some...

Kevin


----------



## bek416 (May 12, 2012)

katruax said:


> Me again Becky,
> 
> Yes I was the one who did your logo... I sent an email for some clarification but didn't hear back... Maybe you didn't get it?...
> 
> ...


Do I have your phone number somewhere?


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

bek416 said:


> Do I have your phone number somewhere?


Here you go... 712-540-8628


----------



## bek416 (May 12, 2012)

Calling now!


----------

